# Chain tool necessary to have on the road?



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a big Park chain tool (CT-3) for my home shop, but I am wondering how important it is to have a compact chain tool (aka chain breaker) for emergencies for when I'm out riding. In all my years of riding, I've never had a chain issue requiring a roadside fix (knock on wood), but where I live now I don't know a lot of people and I really don't have someone to quickly pick me up if I'm way out and have a major chain problem. I do most of my riding solo, btw.
Do any of you ride with a chain tool for piece of mind? Why or why not?


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

I have one on my bike tool. I've never had occasion to use it out on the road, but I've seen other cyclists in situations where they needed one. I think it's good to have.


----------



## ClancyO (Mar 20, 2011)

I carry a lezyne multi-tool with a chain breaker in my bag with the tube, co2, etc.. I have yet to use it on my road bike. (and spare new chain pin.)

I carried one for years on my wountain bike. After a week-long 'bike-hike' with the boyscouts many years ago I replaced my chain and broke my compact chain tool. I'd been carrying one for years and had used it once on the trail - I didn't figure I needed to be in a hurry to replace it. Later, while cleaning up the bike and repacking the seat bag, I also found about a $1 in quarters and couldn't remember why they were there, so I took them out. On my very first ride with the new chain, almost as far away from home as I could be, down in a valley, I broke my new chain. I also suddenly remembered what the quarters were for too (pre-cellphone days).

So... Now I carry one so I'll never need it. YMMV.


----------



## kapu902 (Apr 7, 2010)

*Chain tool*

On a longer ride in the country I carry a spare couple of links in the bottom of my bag. If your chain breaks you usually need one, but then again you can be missing a few and still make it home.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

my piece of mind on this issue is that though i'm not saying it couldn't happen, it never has to me in the last 10 years, nor have I been in a group with a chain break problem. for peace of mind you could always carry a wipperman link.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*It depends*



burgrat said:


> I have a big Park chain tool (CT-3) for my home shop, but I am wondering how important it is to have a compact chain tool (aka chain breaker) for emergencies for when I'm out riding. In all my years of riding, I've never had a chain issue requiring a roadside fix (knock on wood), but where I live now I don't know a lot of people and I really don't have someone to quickly pick me up if I'm way out and have a major chain problem. I do most of my riding solo, btw.
> Do any of you ride with a chain tool for piece of mind? Why or why not?


In over 300K road miles I have never broken a chain, but some people here seem to experience it once per year. It may be totally random or more plausibly depend on chain quality, riding style, shifting skill, and the ability to properly assemble a chain. YMMV


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

I use an inexpensive master link on my chain so I don't have to buy the expensive tool and pin system that my Italian friends have come up. Never any issues so I keep an extra master link in my bag, no need for a tool.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Bee-an-key said:


> I use an inexpensive master link on my chain so I don't have to buy the expensive tool and pin system that my Italian friends have come up. Never any issues so I keep an extra master link in my bag, no need for a tool.


Even if you have a master link, you still will need a chain tool to repair most broken chains. You normally need to remove at least one end of the broken link.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Bee-an-key said:


> I use an inexpensive master link on my chain so I don't have to buy the expensive tool and pin system that my Italian friends have come up. Never any issues so I keep an extra master link in my bag, no need for a tool.


You might want to think that through. If you break a chain on the road anywhere other than on the master link, you'll need a chain tool to remove the other half of the broken link.

Now, if you are saying that you are confident it's not going to break, fair enough. But then, why the extra link?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

my multi tool has a chain tool but the thing weighs almost a pound so i almost never carry it. I do carry a quick link in my saddle bag, or should i say USUALLY do. Last summer on ragbrai I had a quick link break for the first time EVER. When I went to grab my quick link, I realized it was sitting at home on my table. A guy stopped and had a tool and a spare pin!!!!! I finished the next 200 miles with my chain a pair of links short!


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

This past Saturday, one of the guys in our club had a pretty catastrophic drive train failure - derailleur hanger broke, derailleur ripped off, cable snapped, chain snapped... It looked like he hit an IED. 

Miles from home, we broke out the chain too - picked a good gear (chainring/cog chain line), shortened the chain, and he single-speeded his way home, albeit the shortcut. 

Yep, a compact multi-tool with a chain tool is a solid addition to the seat bag.


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

I have never needed it myself but always carry one. Last year my brother and I were doing a ride and about a mile from the end we came across a fellow pushing his ride, his rear derailleur had broken, he was going for a Triple Crown but had to make it over the finish line on the bike. He didn't have a chain tool but I did so we made him a single speed and he finished pedaling! I always keep mine with me.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I've fixed broken mountain bike chains 3x over the years (for me and others) but never (touch wood) on a road bike. But, I wouldn't dare leave home without a chain tool and two spare quick links. Who knows when a stick in the derailer will necessitate a single-speed conversion. It's not worth the risk not to carry one.


----------



## jefflichty (Aug 22, 2011)

i don't carry one, although probably will when i do a 220km unsupported charity ride...just incase. I rather have it and a couple of extra links and not use it than need it and not have it. Any ride around the city (under 100km) and i'll leave it at home.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Kerry Irons said:


> In over 300K road miles I have never broken a chain, but some people here seem to experience it once per year. It may be totally random or more plausibly depend on chain quality, riding style, shifting skill, and the ability to properly assemble a chain. YMMV


I am one of those people who breaks a chain once a year. In my case it's aggressive riding style, a lot of hard (spring/climb) efforts and often shifting under load (my chain is almost always under load).


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

On the road, I've only ever broken a chain because I installed it wrong.

Off-road, I've done a couple. Shifting under load, or not quite completing a shift before really shoving on the pedals. Which is basically the same thing.

I ride with a chain tool regardless, but a lot of that is that it's already part of a multitool that I like anyway. Would I go out and get a mini chain tool to carry as a separate tool? I dunno, maybe... more bits and pieces to forget, I like having it as part of my multi.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

In 50 years of riding I never carried a chain tool. In all that time I broke 1 chain.

That said I recently started carrying one in my bag. During the past couple of years I've actually seen 4 chains break on club rides. My rear derailleur was not shifting quite right. When I stopped to take a look I found a plate on my chain had come come off the rivet. I'm not sure, but I'm speculating the reason I've seen, heard, and experienced this breakage is due to the thinner, less robust 9 & 10 speed chains. I rode for decades with a 5 speed rear cluster. The chains were bigger and maybe stronger. Again, I have no real evidence to support this, but I'm suspicious.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

I have never broken a chain, but I take good care of my gear. 

In the last 2 months I have fixed 3 chains on rides with friends. Chain breaker and a quick link save the day. KMC makes great quick links, even for Campy 11. 

with the narrow chains used these days I would not leave home without a small chain breaker.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> In over 300K road miles I have never broken a chain, but some people here seem to experience it once per year. It may be totally random or more plausibly depend on chain quality, riding style, shifting skill, and the ability to properly assemble a chain. YMMV


I only have a little over 100k road miles over the last 23 years and have never broken a chain. I'm a spinner, not a masher and RARELY try to shift under full power without backing off slightly.
And no, I don't carry a chain tool.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

I also take just the quick link. I don't worry about breaking the rest of a link off a broken chain. I've only broken a chain once in 30 years - back in the 6 speed days. I found a nail and a rock and fixed it with that.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

On the road bike I haven't carried one in years, but back in the day it saved me a few times. I always have one for the moutain bike though. I agree that it's a handy tool if you have room for one and know how to use it. There's no MacGyver fix for a broken chain.


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

Lots of miles with never any problems, but my multi tool has one on it, I also carry an extra master link. If I don't need it maybe someone else I'm riding with might.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I don't carry one.
But I assemble my Campagnolo 11 speed chains with the Campagnolo tool and pin. All in the hands of Valentino, alas.


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

OldZaskar said:


> This past Saturday, one of the guys in our club had a pretty catastrophic drive train failure - derailleur hanger broke, derailleur ripped off, cable snapped, chain snapped... It looked like he hit an IED.
> 
> Miles from home, we broke out the chain too - picked a good gear (chainring/cog chain line), shortened the chain, and he single-speeded his way home, albeit the shortcut.
> 
> Yep, a compact multi-tool with a chain tool is a solid addition to the seat bag.


I had a chain failure when my current bike was new, the plates on the factory installed pinned link spayed out and carried the derailleur round to the seat stay breaking it on the way. it was my first ride with my current club, I think they were reasonably impressed when the "newb" turned his bike into a single speed. 20 slow miles and a train got me home. without the chaintool I'd have had to walk 30.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

I dont carry one on the road, I used carry one on my mtn rides now I dont.

For my campy 11 chains (both campy and kmc 11speed) I have started using the kmc quick links. That campy chain tool is highway robbery.


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

I carry a Quick Link and a chain tool in my bag. Never needed it, but the way my luck is if I didn't it I will need it. A few years back I bent a chain when it got jammed and didn't have the tool. Fortunately another rider had a Leatherman and I was able to get the chain straightened enough to finish the ride. Now I have the option to pull out a bad link and insert a quick link.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

mtnroadie said:


> I have started using the kmc quick links. That campy chain tool is highway robbery.


How would you get rid of the parts of a broken link?


----------



## Yolajeff (Aug 24, 2011)

I have only broken a chain once in 40 years of cycling. I don't carry a chain tool but do carry the cell phone. I ride in rural GA so if if the cell phone doesn't work I can always get a ride back to town from Bubba in his pickup.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Mike T. said:


> How would you get rid of the parts of a broken link?


SOL there, but I have never broken a properly installed chain yet. Honestly I cant see it happening especially on the road... Knock on wood.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

in 40+ years of riding, I've broken one chain.

so, no chain tool in the repair kit.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Milk-Bone said:


> I carry a Quick Link and a chain tool in my bag. Never needed it, but the way my luck is if I didn't it I will need it. A few years back I bent a chain when it got jammed and didn't have the tool. Fortunately another rider had a Leatherman and I was able to get the chain straightened enough to finish the ride. Now I have the option to pull out a bad link and insert a quick link.


Basically this ^^^^^ 

I broke a chain the first year I began bike commuting and have carried one ever since. I've used it a handful of times, mostly helping out people with broken chains on the side of the bike path. Get the small Park chain tool. Avoid the Rivoli (I call it Revolti) tool. I think the pin is made out of some soft metal like lead. Those master links are really nice too. Carry an extra with you. Use them to install the chail too.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I started carrying a chain tool after seeing a buddy break a chain on a ride. He struggled with the little chain breaker on his multi-tool, so I decided to carry the separate chain tool that I already had in my tool box. I also carry 3 quick links, since my 3 bikes all have different size chains (10 spd, 9 spd & 1/8). Since then I've experienced one broken chain and have had to come to the rescue of two other riding companions (which made me the hero of the ride). 

I do have a question though - people have implied that chain breaks are due to improperly installed chains. None of the chain breaks I've seen occurred at the master link. So how does one improperly install a chain?


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I carry a Crankbrothers multi tool that has a chain tool on it. I also carry used SRAM quick links. Good insurance.. cause you never know what might happen. Would hate to be miles from home with a broken chain.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

AlanE said:


> I do have a question though - people have implied that chain breaks are due to improperly installed chains. None of the chain breaks I've seen occurred at the master link. So how does one improperly install a chain?


I did it by reassembling a Shimano 9-speed chain pushing the pin back in.

I have my excuses for why I forgot I can't do that. But that's what it comes down to - I forgot.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Kerry Irons said:


> In over 300K road miles I have never broken a chain, but some people here seem to experience it once per year. It may be totally random or more plausibly depend on chain quality, riding style, shifting skill, and the ability to properly assemble a chain. YMMV


Famous last words 

Don't even think the "f" word.


----------



## Herbie (Nov 12, 2010)

in 30+ years of riding have only used a chain tool once.

my friend's brother in law and a few others came with us on a breakfast ride. they left before my friend and I did. When we came out, all 4 tires were flat. We later caught up with the group when they had stopped an a convience store for a break. Used the chain tool to to turn the chain into a bike lock. 

We did go back and pick him up later. he learned his lesson


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

No chaintool. I just carry a cellphone. Wives are handy that way.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Haha! Great story, Herbie.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm a relatively newbie when it comes to cycling and I hate to admit it but even if I had the tool I probably would have no idea how to use it


----------



## jpick915 (May 7, 2006)

Depends on the length of the ride and where I am going. In other words, I carry a chaintool and quick links on certain rides, but do not make a regular habit of carrying either. Having said that, I have never used a chaintool on a road ride.

I pretty much always carry both when mountain biking though. Mountain biking can put a chain under stresses not usually encountered during a road ride.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I have had a chain break once on the road, and once while mountain biking. I'd rather carry a compact tool than have to stop my ride and bother someone to come get me.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I carry a multitool with chain tool when MTBing but not on the road. I've broken one chain while MTBing, none on a road bike, and I resent carrying extra stuff/weight more on a road bike than on my mountain bike - otherwise I'd use slime in my road tyres as well, as punctures are a far more common nuisance than chain breaks.

I have carried master links, simply because I hadn't thought that through.


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

Some of the multi-tools like the Topeak Alien II are small enough that you might as well make sure it has a chain breaker included. If you already have a nice mutitool without one then get the Park CT-5 compact and rubber band it to your multitool. 

It is not something you need often, but when you need one...you really need it. Even if you have a larger shop tool you should also practice using the portable breaker at least once when you install a new chain just too make sure it will work.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi all, I think the main reason to carry a chain tool is not for broken chains but a messed up rear dérailleur. Being able to cut a chain and single speed it home is very important to me as I do not have a cell phone and go on long solo rides. Got to be able to fix or rig the bike so I can get back.

Later, Axlenut


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

I've used it one time in 15 years, but that was way better than walking home. I'd rather have one and not use it than need it and not have it. Like LC just said "when you need one...you really need it."


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I pack one. I have broken one chain in my 40 some-odd-years of riding. It did not break at the master link, so just slapping a new master link on would not have worked. I needed a chain tool to remove the broken link. I have stopped to help other cyclists who have broken chains, most guys don't pack them. I carry one of those Park fold up thingies.

But I'm paranoid. I also pack co2 plus a mini pump. Murphy's Law.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Mine has been used by a fellow rider. Necessary? Depends if you mind walking.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

I carry a Crank Brothers 18 multitool with the chain break and TWO quicklinks. I have repaired 3-4 road chains over the years, 2 of them mine. One was on a century out of town and I'm not sure they had good roving support.

I've repaired 2-3 MTB chains, and one was a friends bike 10 miles into a 50 mile endurance race. After that I started carrying two links. They are so small it hardly matters.

The real kicker was a month ago on another 50 mile endurance MTB race. A buddy broke the chain on his brand new Trek, but he was 5 minutes behind me and didn't have the gear. Someone repaired his 10-speed chain with the 9-speed link they had. He says it didn't roll over the cassette so he threw in the towel. We drove 4 hours to get to that race. 

@)-/"#$ happens, so why not cover the likely failures? Just be sure you know how to use the chain beak.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't carry a chain tool, but could have used one a few weeks ago when my derailleur hanger snapped after I slid down. I could've shortened the chain and just taken the derailleur home.

This happened to me once before decades ago when mountain biking in Sierra Nevada- a friend's derailleur clipped a rock and I shortened his chain so he could single speed home.


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

Bill2 said:


> I don't carry a chain tool, but could have used one a few weeks ago when my derailleur hanger snapped after I slid down. I could've shortened the chain and just taken the derailleur home.
> 
> This happened to me once before decades ago when mountain biking in Sierra Nevada- a friend's derailleur clipped a rock and I shortened his chain so he could single speed home.


Now that's a cool idea! Beats the hell out of walking.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I carry one. A park Brute and a couple of KMC master links.

Two years ago my riding partner went down crossing some rail road tracks.
In the fall he broke his chain. Neither of us had a breaker. I rode 30 miles home to get my car to pick him up. 

Many broken chains on mtb rides. Never myself on the road but you never know.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

I have a cellphone and a wife with a car, so I don't generally take a chain tool. The exception is on rail-trail centuries, where I end up being very far from a road--or home--for long periods of time.

In 14 years of riding, I've only had one chain break on me. It was on my MTB, on a gravel MUT, under full standing sprint. You know how clipless pedals are designed to let go of your feet during an accident? Well, they were both nice enough to let go simultaneously, and my balls had a 100 yard meeting with my top tube until I came to a stop. (My hands also broke loose of the grips, and I had to brace my upper body with my forearms; no way to get to the brake levers w/o possibly wrecking. Lots of fun.) Anyway, I was about a 5 minute walk from my car, so I just did that, then ordered a new chain.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

It's not necessary to carry a chain tool till you need a chain tool. That may mean on your next ride, never or somewhere in between.

You pays your money and you takes your chances.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

velodog said:


> It's not necessary to carry a chain tool till you need a chain tool. That may mean on your next ride, never or somewhere in between. You pays your money and you takes your chances.


*^^^^ This*. I like to analyze what realistically could go wrong on a ride and what would be "catastrophic" (meaning that I couldn't complete the ride) and whether taking the equipment to deal with that "catastrophe" is worth it or not. For instance, a stem could break but it's very unlikely and it's not worth carrying a spare stem. A slipped or broken brake or gear cable is not a ride-ender. With a broken pedal I can get home one-legged. And on it goes.

But flat tires, torn sidewalls, broken chain or rear derailer are fairly high on my list of possibles and will be ride-enders if I can't fix them. So therefore I've decided to carry the gear to deal with them. Over my fifty year cycling career of a few hundred thousand miles, all those things have happened to me or those I have been with and I can't remember anything else that made me or us abort a ride - not that didn't require an ambulance anyway.

For the stuff I can't imagine happening I have a cell phone. And yes I do carry 4 & 5mm allen wrenches but don't ever remember using them. Ahh yes, two years ago I hit a big pothole on a fast downhill and the force swiveled my correctly torqued handlebars down. The 4mm saved that ride.

So I or other people can learn from this or choose not to.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I like the CB-18 multitool because it also includes a spoke wrench. I'm sure I'm not unique in 20 years of riding to have trued 3-4 wheels after a spoke breaking. Sometimes you can't open the brakes up enough or the wheel might be hitting the frame. Its worse on low spoke-count wheels. A couple twists are usually all that's needed to save you or your buddy's ride.

Sent from my HTC Incredible using TapaTalk.


----------



## BWWpat (Dec 17, 2009)

I have never personally needed it, But I have saved more then one random person stranded in my off road adventures.

They were happy I had it.


----------



## al0 (Jan 24, 2003)

Many mini-tools include it. And yes, chain problem occur (a chain tool from my mini-tools was used on a roaside twice - by my ride buddies). 


burgrat said:


> I have a big Park chain tool (CT-3) for my home shop, but I am wondering how important it is to have a compact chain tool (aka chain breaker) for emergencies for when I'm out riding. In all my years of riding, I've never had a chain issue requiring a roadside fix (knock on wood), but where I live now I don't know a lot of people and I really don't have someone to quickly pick me up if I'm way out and have a major chain problem. I do most of my riding solo, btw.
> Do any of you ride with a chain tool for piece of mind? Why or why not?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

BWWpat said:


> I have never personally needed it, But I have saved more then one random person stranded in my off road adventures.
> They were happy I had it.


For this I have a suggestion, and one that's based on hindsight. In a big long mountain bike enduro I came across a despondent fellow with a broken chain. I offered to lend him my chain tool and he accepted. He proceeded to try to fix his chain and he fugged up the pin in the tool. It was at this point I learned that he had never used one before. Silly me for assuming that he knew how. From now on *I* will fix any broken chains that requite *my* tool.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I got a Lezyne chain tool that I will carry with me. It is pretty compact and fairly light. I have a separate multi-tool (allen and phillips/flat screwdriver), so I didn't need to get an all-in-one tool. The chain tool also has a spoke wrench which I have needed several times in the past. The pin on the tool is replaceable and an extra one was included. Better safe than sorry. I hope I never need to use it roadside!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

absolutely not
until you need one
most good multi tools have them, and yes I've used them in the field a few times
sometimes to fix other people's bikes


----------



## BWWpat (Dec 17, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> For this I have a suggestion, and one that's based on hindsight. In a big long mountain bike enduro I came across a despondent fellow with a broken chain. I offered to lend him my chain tool and he accepted. He proceeded to try to fix his chain and he fugged up the pin in the tool. It was at this point I learned that he had never used one before. Silly me for assuming that he knew how. From now on *I* will fix any broken chains that requite *my* tool.


Oh yeah mike, I have a rule and it can make me look like a bit of a control freak, but no one touches my tools but me and my girl friend.

I know how to, or can learn quickly how to, fix pretty much anything. Even hearts. *especially hearts*


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

BWWpat said:


> no one touches my tools but me and my girl friend.


Pat, ohh Pat, you just might live to regret ever typing that. :blush2:



> I know how to, or can learn quickly how to, fix pretty much anything. Even hearts. *especially hearts*


Like a male version of Ann Landers eh?


----------



## BWWpat (Dec 17, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> Pat, ohh Pat, you just might live to regret ever typing that. :blush2:
> 
> 
> Like a male version of Ann Landers eh?


Mike, If I could give you more rep I would.


----------



## SlowSpokes (Feb 26, 2012)

walrus said:


> Lots of miles with never any problems, but my multi tool has one on it, I also carry an extra master link. If I don't need it maybe someone else I'm riding with might.


That's why I carry one with me. I've had someone else need it before and I was the only one with the tool and extra link.


----------



## ryan1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Noob here, and I'm also paranoid about having a chain break on me on the road but am not sure what to take with me to be able to fix it. I have a Sram 1071 10-speed chain with the single-use PowerLock master link and hollow pins. I think I heard somewhere that a typical chain tool would damage the pins on that chain; and that the KMC, Wipperman, etc quick links won't work due to a differing width. Would I just install an additional PowerLock to put the chain back together, and would I need a chain tool anyways to get out the broken pins? Or something else entirely? Thanks, and sorry for bumping this, and threadjacking...


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

ryan1 said:


> Noob here, and I'm also paranoid about having a chain break on me on the road but am not sure what to take with me to be able to fix it. I have a Sram 1071 10-speed chain with the single-use PowerLock master link and hollow pins. I think I heard somewhere that a typical chain tool would damage the pins on that chain; and that the KMC, Wipperman, etc quick links won't work due to a differing width. Would I just install an additional PowerLock to put the chain back together, and would I need a chain tool anyways to get out the broken pins? Or something else entirely? Thanks, and sorry for bumping this, and threadjacking...


While it's rare to break a road chain it's really a game-ender if it happens. I too use a hollow-pin SRAM chain and I carry two links and a small chain tool plus (just as important as the parts) the knowledge to do the repair. Drive out the broken bits with the tool, fit the link, lock it in place and off you go.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

ryan1 said:


> Noob here, and I'm also paranoid about having a chain break on me on the road but am not sure what to take with me to be able to fix it. I have a Sram 1071 10-speed chain with the single-use PowerLock master link and hollow pins. I think I heard somewhere that a typical chain tool would damage the pins on that chain; and that the KMC, Wipperman, etc quick links won't work due to a differing width. Would I just install an additional PowerLock to put the chain back together, and would I need a chain tool anyways to get out the broken pins? Or something else entirely? Thanks, and sorry for bumping this, and threadjacking...


I run SRAM and Shimano 10-speed chains with a Wipperman quicklink. I have also used KMC links on the SRAM chain.

I would be interested in seeing reports on why this is an issue. In my 4 years on 10 speed groups it has never been a problem. 

I do tend to run Dura Axe chains on the road because I find they last run smoother, quieter, and longer than SRAM chains. 

And as an aside, I also run quick links on my SRAM MTB chain, but it is 9 speed.


----------



## gumbafish (Jan 11, 2011)

My multi-tool has one built in so I always have it with me. It's one of those things I'd rather always carry and never need than never carry and find myself needing it. Having it that one time you may need it makes it worth it to me.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

If my Ultegra DI-2 ever malfunctions or the battery goes flat and I am in the middle of nowhere, I will break the chain and get back home.


----------



## Mountainking (Apr 5, 2012)

gumbafish said:


> My multi-tool has one built in so I always have it with me. It's one of those things I'd rather always carry and never need than never carry and find myself needing it. Having it that one time you may need it makes it worth it to me.


i agree with that...reminds me of one incident...was taking my cousins and bro on a nice trip (downhill all the way with a 15% slope on metres on way back and they are non cyclists. their bikes are in pitiful conditions...non greased and rusted chains...

Midway on that slope my bros chain twisted and broke...Man was i happy i had that multi cycle tool eith me. never used on my well maintained bike tho...


----------



## tornado (Nov 26, 2004)

In decades and tens of thousands of miles I've only used the mini one I carry (can't weigh more than a couple of ounces) once. 

I broke the RD cable at the RD and used the tool to turn the bike into a SS. I was over 15 miles from home at the time but was able to finish the ride by putting the chain in the middle cog and my small ring so I could get over the climbs.


----------



## tntyz (Nov 6, 2011)

There's one on my multi-tool. Recently tested it at home and found it to be worthless (at least in my hands).


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

tntyz said:


> There's one on my multi-tool. Recently tested it at home and found it to be worthless (at least in my hands).


Get one of these and you won't say that -

Park Tool Co. » CT-5 : Mini Chain Brute Chain Tool : Chain


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Mike T. said:


> Get one of these and you won't say that -
> 
> Park Tool Co. » CT-5 : Mini Chain Brute Chain Tool : Chain


+1. I have something very similar and it does the job well. Have changed many a chain when worn and have only needed to repair someone's chain during a ride one time in decades. I don't think it's necessary to take one unless you are doing some adventure riding where you'll be out of touch with civilization for a while.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

woodys737 said:


> have only needed to repair someone's chain during a ride one time in decades. I don't think it's necessary to take one unless you are doing some adventure riding where you'll be out of touch with civilization for a while.


I only remember breaking two chains in 36 years - one on a road ride in the dead of winter, 25 miles from home and before cellphones were ever thought of. I fixed that one - to the surprise of my riding buddy (who owned a bike shop then). The 2nd one was on a mountain bike ride way back in the bush. But I've helped others make single-speed bikes when their derailers ripped off. I'd rather not rely on cellphone signals, battery charges or someone being home with a handy vehicle (and maybe an hour away) when a few minutes with a chain tool and a quick-link would have me up & riding again.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

In 25 years I've broken one chain. My buddy pushed me 10 miles home. That night we went out for beers and laughed about it, of course I picked up the tab!
I still don't carry a chain tool and that broken chain was probably 15 years ago. That being said I would never tell someone it's a wast to carry one. Heck, I might need to borrow it one day


----------



## jamesaka2 (Mar 16, 2012)

I've only been riding three years & have put in 8400 miles on my current bike that I bought in November of 2010, haven't broken a chain & I've been racing & riding in groups (race groups) & have never seen a chain snapping though I've seen just about every other problem, haha. This thread just made me want to bring the chain tool with me & I think I will starting tomorrow. Btw, I take great care (not to brag) of my chain/cassetes, so maybe that's why I haven't had any issues.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Mike T. said:


> I only remember breaking two chains in 36 years - one on a road ride in the dead of winter, 25 miles from home and before cellphones were ever thought of. I fixed that one - to the surprise of my riding buddy (who owned a bike shop then). The 2nd one was on a mountain bike ride way back in the bush. But I've helped others make single-speed bikes when their derailers ripped off. I'd rather not rely on cellphone signals, battery charges or someone being home with a handy vehicle (and maybe an hour away) when a few minutes with a chain tool and a quick-link would have me up & riding again.


Very true. What's the single speed trick? Something to do with pulling the cable taught and retighten?


----------



## Hughsdad (Jan 21, 2011)

ryan1 said:


> Noob here, and I'm also paranoid about having a chain break on me on the road but am not sure what to take with me to be able to fix it. I have a Sram 1071 10-speed chain with the single-use PowerLock master link and hollow pins. I think I heard somewhere that a typical chain tool would damage the pins on that chain; and that the KMC, Wipperman, etc quick links won't work due to a differing width. Would I just install an additional PowerLock to put the chain back together, and would I need a chain tool anyways to get out the broken pins? Or something else entirely? Thanks, and sorry for bumping this, and threadjacking...


You would need the chain tool to - as Mike T says - remove the pins around the broken link. KMC or Wipperman quick links work with 10 speed SRAM chains.


----------



## Tzvia (Aug 4, 2008)

It really is a matter of what you hope will and will not happen vs. what you are willing to carry.

I'm no fan of those mini swing out, take apart, usually too heavy multitools for road use. So I carry a Park MT-1 and a Pedros mini chain tool. Put a few chain links and a KMC quick link in a patch box along with a spare cleat screw. Another patch box with the patches and glue, and a spare tube and Zephal mini carbon pump and there you have it, my emergency repair road kit. Been riding since the 80s and thinking back, I have only wanked a chain once. But I was so glad I had that tool and the extra links. Was good as new in just a few minutes. 

Once mountain biking I came up on other riders who were just sitting there with a busted chain and looking at a long walk. Of course I helped, linking my good links with my friend's and with our quick links and Frankensteined it into their chain. They were able to finish their ride with out walking. I suggested that they keep the quick links and a bit of good chain and carry a multitool.

Yea I know it weighs something. And yea I know that often times we ride with others in a group ride or just with a few friends, but hoping someone else will be your mule and carry the tools doesn't work for me. I am not that much of a weenie. I'll go use the restroom and save a lot more weight than that little Pedros chain tool and MT-1. I'm not going to sweat a few ounces. Or sweat on the side of the road waiting for a ride if I can help it.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Tzvia said:


> Once mountain biking I came up on other riders who were just sitting there with a busted chain and looking at a long walk. Of course I helped, linking my good links with my friend's and with our quick links and Frankensteined it into their chain. They were able to finish their ride with out walking. I suggested that they keep the quick links and a bit of good chain and carry a multitool.


+1 on the increased importance of this for MTBing. It is a low probability occurrence for road riding, but more likely on a MTB ride or race.

A buddy of mine had to hike his bike back 5 miles into a 50 mile race last year after he broke his chain. If he had been with me I would have been able to fix it for him.

Just be sure to carry the links for YOUR drivetrain. A lot of guys are riding 10 speed on the trail, and with the new 11-speed road groups, we will have more compatibility issues.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

When people in my group have broken a chain, it often turns out they (or LBS) had previously removed a pin and re-inserted the same pin ... or they had removed a field replacement pin and put a new field pin in the same hole.

This doesn't work on a modern 10 speed chain!!

A field replacement pin is slightly larger diameter than the original pin, and slightly enlarges the chain's side plate holes.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

tom_h said:


> When people in my group have broken a chain, it often turns out they (or LBS) had previously removed a pin and re-inserted the same pin ... or they had removed a field replacement pin and put a new field pin in the same hole.
> This doesn't work on a modern 10 speed chain!!
> A field replacement pin is slightly larger diameter than the original pin, and slightly enlarges the chain's side plate holes.


We could (and did) get away with driving pins out and back in to save pre 9-speed chains but it's now not possible with the 9, 10 & 11 speed stuff. Links or Shimano replacement pins are the only way.

For those of you who have never broken a chain and therefore think you never will, my comment is this - who's gonna bail you out if you do? They might have a chain tool but will they have a link or pin for *your* chain?

It will be your lucky day if I ever come across you sitting there all forlorn because I still carry pins and links for every chain I've ever used (they just ride along in a little plastic bag) - 8&9spd Shimano pins and 8, 9 & 10spd Sram links. 

But then I was the guy who came across your grandpappy in the middle of the Adirondacks in 1972 on a Sunday with a blown bypass hose on his Oldsmobile engine. I was a GM mechanic back then and I knew those things blew often and were like hens' teeth to find and I drove an Olds too. I had one in the trunk and it saved your grandpappy's day - and on my honeymoon too. Old habits die hard. Pass it forward.


----------

